# silifoam tire making



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all,

I am looking to make some silicone coated foam tires for drag racing. I need to make some tires for....

Modded tjets
AFX
AFX 4 gear
Tyco


What finished sizes do you like to use with these cars? I race on 1/8 and 1/4 mile tracks. 

Thanks 

Jess


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey Jess, PM tjetsgrig direct.
he will probably be able to make specific recommendations about materials along with diameters and widths.
look forward to seeing you ate the next race.
by the way, did you ever 1/24 scale drag race in Sunbury?


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Al,

Thanks for the info. I need to talk to Jim again, he has been very helpful. I hate to keep buggin him. I have some arms and wheels/tires that I bought from him, I need to try them out.

I never raced 1/24. TKO had a very active drag program going in Elizabethville, but they have closed recently. I have heard that his drag tracks went to Bloomsburg, but I cannot confirm this.

Thanks,

Jess

Lookin to do more drag racing, Im working on cars and parts now...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Jim is the wizzard, tuner elite, I built a quick drag car, he later tweaked it to insanely fast.
His armatures & work are top notch, I believe the tires on the car for quick pass were just under 1/4" wide and near .500 dia. on a 6 ohm t-jet.

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

tires for drag racing???
Why not high heels?

:tongue:

we have a local guy here who makes great tires, but hides his tire making stuff when ever we come by! LOL

he would say "oh no, I worked for 2 years to get them just right"


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Central Pa- eh !?*

Hey Jess, I'm from Juniata County, about 30 miles from Sunbury(and a little further from Shamokin). We gotta get together sometime and compare notes and shoot the Sh*t. I'm only JUST getting into HO Drag racing, as I'm been mainly into Oval track stuff.



yellerstang said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking to make some silicone coated foam tires for drag racing. I need to make some tires for....
> 
> ...


----------

